# Rex's new home



## redtail2426 (Nov 2, 2007)

Well it has been about a month since I said I would have some pics of my new tegu..... Well here they are. Just got finished building his new enclosure, also why it took me so long to get pics. well enjoy.... <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://s243.photobucket.com/albums/ff122/redtail2426/">http://s243.photobucket.com/albums/ff122/redtail2426/</a><!-- m -->


----------



## dorton (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice looking setup!


----------



## Mike (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice cage. Does\can he burrow in the mulch?


----------



## redtail2426 (Nov 2, 2007)

yea he burrows in the mulch it ranges from 3 to 5 inches deep in spots but it is good for burrowing.


----------

